# Elinchrom Ranger Quadra



## mirekti (Nov 6, 2012)

I plan on buying the set. Is anybody using these strobes? 
Is the difference between A and S only in shutter speed or there is something else hidden behind A and S?

What softboxes would you recommend for it? I plan on buying one octa, one square. 
Would you go with Elichrom softboxes or there are some 3rd party that are good enough and cheaper?


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Nov 6, 2012)

mirekti said:


> I plan on buying the set. Is anybody using these strobes?
> Is the difference between A and S only in shutter speed or there is something else hidden behind A and S?
> 
> What softboxes would you recommend for it? I plan on buying one octa, one square.
> Would you go with Elichrom softboxes or there are some 3rd party that are good enough and cheaper?



Have 3 packs and 4 heads. Love them.

It's not shutter speed, its flash duration that is the difference. But under conditions where you are eliminating the ambient light, the flash duration becomes your effective shutter speed.

Note that people have been doing high-speed sync using the PocketWizard TTLFlex units but you have success with the slower duration S-heads (due to the longer duration flash). Do a google for Ranger Quadra's high speed sync.

Couple of things to note on this units:

1) the ports on the pack are asymmetrical, at a 2:1 ratio. Port A alone is 100% of the pack, Port B alone is 33% of the pack, A+B used together is 67%:33%, or the above mentioned 2:1. 

2) you can alter the ratio of the pack when using both ports by using different cable lengths. The output is standardized and measured against the 8ft cables. Longer cables reduce the power delivered to the head. So using a longer cable on port B can make your ratio 3:1 for example.

3) Pack range is good on the Skyports, no issue with them

4) They have new lithium batteries for purchase now, they weigh 2lbs less and hold double the charge, but you need a different charger that comes with the Lithium battery.

5) heads are very light, about 8oz, you hardly need to counter-weight them and a modifer when using a c-stand.

6) Get the adapters for the heads to attach all the standard modifiers. The head only attaches to certain modifiers, you need the adapter to attach the heads to the Rotalux softboxes. DO NOT try to put the biggest modifier on these heads/adapters, they will not handle the weight. Instead get some brackets from Kacey Industries to mount these on the big modifiers. The weight of the modifiers (like the big octa's) will bend and break the adapter. 

http://www.kaceyenterprises.com/?page_id=679

7) being so light, you can easily put them on an extendable paint-pole with a 27" softbox or deep-octa, sling the pack over an assistants shoulder and you have a full blown walking light stand, indoors or out.

-Bob


----------



## Viggo (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, I am to thinking of better light than speedlites. 

I'm back and forth between the quadra and Profoto Acute B2 600 air s, I only want one light and I want reliability power and light weight. 

If you shoot full power on one channel with the quadra, is that 400ws? If that is f8 what would two 580 speelites be?


----------



## mirekti (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot. This is a good point to start from. Still many things to diggest from it.
Could you send me some links for softbox and adapter you would use on it. I plan on buying some bigger octa and maybe 24" square. What kind of softboxes would you combine with it?
I thought of an umbrella, but umbrella could be used only in studio as any wind would really messed with it.

I plan on buying YN-622c so I can use them with YN flashes and Quadra. I hope this will work. 
I belive I won't be able to set the power remotely on Quadra with YN-622c, but I'll be able to trigger them via PC sync, right?

Can somebody explain me benefits of using S over A head? Given the price S should be better...


----------



## kennykodak (Nov 6, 2012)

i have one pack with two heads and plan to add another. i love this thing... i have the 1100 ws ranger as well but the Quadra is my pick people photography. i have been replacing electric monos with battery units for energy conservation as well. commercial electricity isn't cheap and a number of power packs recycling at the same time makes the electric meter spin. remember that Elinchrom umbrella shafts are 7mm and the generics are't going to fit. i have a Lastolite 24 soft box and a Elinchrom 33" translucent umbrella that do a super job with the Quadra.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Would you go with Elichrom softboxes or there are some 3rd party that are good enough and cheaper?



look up meking brand on ebay
I have octoboxes, softboxes striplights they are aweseom quality and heaps cheaper
only thing is they are bownes mount but i just buy a couple of bowens to elinchrom adaptors


----------



## expo01 (Nov 7, 2012)

> What softboxes would you recommend for it? I plan on buying one octa, one square.
> Would you go with Elichrom softboxes or there are some 3rd party that are good enough and cheaper?



Hi there. 

You didn't mention what your subjects are. What are you going to shoot with the strobes? If you want to freeze things with the flashes, then the A heads are definitely the way to go. For things like freezing water/flour etc in mid air, or even fast action sequences.

The S-Heads do have the advantage that you can use them at a higher sync speed together with some pocket wizards models.

Concerning light modifiers. I haven't bought any off-brand boxes so far and I don't plan to. Only exception would be (if I find myself using the beauty dish alot at some point) getting a Mola. But for softboxes, I really like the way the rotalux work. 

On a quadra head (+adapter) I wouldn't recommend going bigger than ~100cm deep octa or 100cm square. Might work okay with the 135cm octa but you would have to check google or other photographers for that.

I, myself am using a Ranger RX Speed AS with A-Heads and some other studio-strobes from Elinchrom.

Greetings from Switzerland, expo01


----------



## Danielle (Nov 7, 2012)

The reason I'd be buying a quadra set (I will) is size, weight and portability while still being a decent studio light set up.

You don't compare studio lights, even these to speedlights. 400ws is what... At minimum 4 times more light without trying. And the light shapers, no comparison.

What the others have mentioned so far is correct. I'd buy the A heads personally as I believe would be most people's recommendation. You could use the A heads in the studio (your home maybe) to freeze water droplets, splashes, anything as well. S heads may not be as versatile in that aspect, depending what your doing with them.

The quadra's aren't bad for price either, all things considered.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Nov 7, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Thanks, I am to thinking of better light than speedlites.
> 
> I'm back and forth between the quadra and Profoto Acute B2 600 air s, I only want one light and I want reliability power and light weight.
> 
> If you shoot full power on one channel with the quadra, is that 400ws? If that is f8 what would two 580 speelites be?



The max output is 400ws on the A port, full power. f-stop at 1 meter, ISO 100, with a reflector is f/64. The units have a 6.6 f-stop range from 8ws to 400ws. This is all from the spec sheet.

So at 1 meter (approx 3 feet) at ISO 100 with a reflector:

400ws = f/64
200ws = f/45
100ws = f/32
50ws = f/22
25ws = f/16
12.5ws = f/11
8.2ws = f/8 (approx)

In reality, I find these to be about a half a stop or so lower. But be aware that these are measured with a 48 deg reflector. You will lose power in softboxes, beauty dish, etc., due to the larger area of the modifier. I typically can shoot f/2.8 to f/4 with a 24-inch LastoLite softbox.

I intend to buy one more set, an S-head set of two with the pack and battery. Withe the 4 A-heads, that gives me all I need in options, as I have two RX600's and two BxRi500's (that I plan to sell). I use the RX600's on the big modifiers like the octa bank or the large Rotalux.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Nov 7, 2012)

kennykodak said:


> i have one pack with two heads and plan to add another. i love this thing... i have the 1100 ws ranger as well but the Quadra is my pick people photography. i have been replacing electric monos with battery units for energy conservation as well. commercial electricity isn't cheap and a number of power packs recycling at the same time makes the electric meter spin. remember that Elinchrom umbrella shafts are 7mm and the generics are't going to fit. i have a Lastolite 24 soft box and a Elinchrom 33" translucent umbrella that do a super job with the Quadra.



The 24" LastoLite is a great box, as noted get the adapter for the Elinchrom for that box. I have the 3 masks and love using the 6" slit one for dramatic lighting.

This shot is with 3 Ranger Quadra's, two to the rear left-right are grided reflectors, the one in front and above is the LastoLite 24" and the 6" mask. The fill is a Lastolie Tri-reflector.


----------



## mirekti (Nov 8, 2012)

While doing some research I found these http://www.paulcbuff.com/plm-white.php
This seems to be a great choice given the price. One can also buy an accessories and make an octabox from them.

Would this work with Quadra Ranger? Will I be able to set this speedring to http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/632667-REG/Elinchrom_EL_26339_Ranger_Quadra_Reflector_Adaptor.html


----------



## bycostello (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.art4artssake.co.uk/

this stuff is good and not bad price


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Nov 9, 2012)

mirekti said:


> While doing some research I found these http://www.paulcbuff.com/plm-white.php
> This seems to be a great choice given the price. One can also buy an accessories and make an octabox from them.
> 
> Would this work with Quadra Ranger? Will I be able to set this speedring to http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/632667-REG/Elinchrom_EL_26339_Ranger_Quadra_Reflector_Adaptor.html



I own the silver one from PB and yes it does work with the Quadra. You need the adapter you cited plus the PB Elinchrom mount that PB sells.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 13, 2012)

I decided to go for the Quadra, I'm getting the adapter for the standard Elinchrome boxes;

Will it hold the Deep Octa 39" (100cm) ?

Thanks!

EDIT: Never mind, it's also 39" deep, a little too much, lol...


----------



## Viggo (Nov 25, 2012)

Got my Quadra with 70 cm Deep Octa box the other day.

First thoughts:

Pro's:

fantastic power from small lightweight stuff! They quality of light is gorgeous! Very easy to assemble and can be left half mounted. Very high sturdy quality on the Octa and batterypack. The head isn't bulletproof, but it's very light and just sits there so no real worries. The flexibility with the octa is enormous, you can use it bare, with only the deflector, with inner diffuser, outer, both or all three. All creating very different looks all equally high quality. VERY short flash duration is a GREAT feature! The LED model light is also awesome, I don't use it for video, but as focus assist and also, as a modelling light.

Cons:

You'll never learn how to use the "menu" without carrying the manual! Really tricky with just 7-seg's!
(Most of the things is a one-time change only, but indeed some aren't). The Asymetrical power can be frustrating when shooting two lamps. I tend to mostly use one and I work around it, but 50/50 would be awesome.
No small protective cap when the head is mounted in the standard Elinchrom adapter, so you have to carry the Quadra reflector for no other reason than to protect the flash tube. It can be a bit heavy, so for minimum weight, get the new lithium batteries.

The worst is that although it says "Skyport inside" it is only the receiver that's built into the batterypack. The TRANSMITTER is an expensive extra.. Remember this or you're stuck with the cable.

Conclusion:

Get the transmitter! Only way to remote control power. And also get the Octa, it's fantastic and perfect for a small portable kit. Would I recommend this? Oh, yesss, absolutely. Probably the best portable light there is when you don't need a mule as an assistant to carry the weight. And also one of the shortest flash duration for action. Love it!!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't want to start a new thread as it is about the Quadra, so here goes:

I've been using the Quadra a lot lately, and I have set my custom function to Fast Recycle the flash between shots, BUT I shoot one shot and it reverts back to Slow Recycle, I go into the custom function and set it to Fast recycle again, one shot later it's on Slow.

I can't find anything in the manual about, for example it denies the use of Fast Recycle when the battery is less then some percentage. But I'm no where near running out of juice. Anyone else experienced this at all? I can't seem to find anything about it anywhere...


----------



## pwp (Feb 23, 2013)

Whenever a thread like this pops up, I just can't help myself. Elincrom Ranger Quadra is a fine bit of lighting kit, but if you are coming from a position where this is your entry into portable studio flash and have no existing Elincrom gear, you owe it to yourself to consider PCB Einstein. http://www.paulcbuff.com/e640.php Appreciate the astounding price and legendary service & support, things like the nine f-stop power range (2.5 Ws to 640 Ws) with constant colour temp across the range, the availability of the high performing PCB 3.5 pound Vagabond lithium battery http://www.paulcbuff.com/vagabond.php , the CyberSync trigger system http://www.paulcbuff.com/cybersync.php and the utterly unbeatable value of all the PCB modifiers. 

It's little wonder the Einstein system is absolutely selling its sock off. I had the full ProFoto system, monos, floorpacks, batteries, modifiers etc but have since sold the lot and now run perfectly well with six Einsteins. The Cyber Commander http://www.paulcbuff.com/cc.php is able to totally control up to 16 Einsteins...output, modeling light etc... the same controls you have on the back panel of the Einstein. Very handy when you are working without an assistant or have a hair light on a boom 12 feet in the air that you want to change, and so on.

Makes you think dunnit?

-PW


----------



## Viggo (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, sure, there are alternatives for sure, and people are free to choose. Remember the Einstein has very variable color temp at different settings, that can be a real pain. And they are three times the size of a quadra, the quadra I keep mounted to the Octa (which is the coolest modifier ever with sooo many options in one) or I can keep the Quadra head in my pocket. 

Anyway, it's only healthy to have options and in europe where I live no one sells Einsteins and very few even know about them, but Elinchrom and Profoto (which is swedish) are HUGE. So the availability and service/support is non-existent for Einsteins and very nice with elinchroms.

And to answer my own prblem which kickstarted this thread again. I just resat my battery pack and the Slow and Fast Recycle works as normal now, love it.


----------

